# cdrtools blockt cdrkit....

## Tinitus

Hallo,

ich benötige das Programm dirsplit. Das Program befindet sich in cdrkit Paket.

leider hat aber mein System schon cdrtools installiert.

Kann ich das einfach deinstallieren und statt dessen cdrtools installieren?

G.R.

----------

## zyko

Grundsätzlich ist cdrkit als Ersatz für cdrtools gedacht, also ja, du kannst cdrtools durch cdrkit ersetzen.

Aber bedenke, dass cdrkit neuer ist und in seinem Entwicklungsstand hinter dem Original herhinkt. Cdrkit hatte z.B. vor kurzem noch gigantische Probleme mit DVDs (speziell dvd+rw). Es kann also durchaus passieren, dass du über Probleme stolperst, die du mit cdrtools nicht hattest.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also cdrkit löst die cdrtools ab, weil die Probleme mit dem Herrn Schilling, seine Einstellung zur GPL usw. eine Koexistenz mit dem aktuellen Kernel nicht mehr möglich gemacht haben. Also mal ganz einfach formuliert.cdrkit ist ein Fork der letzten Version von den cdrtools, die noch unter der GPL standen.

Über die aktuelle Funktionalität bin ich nicht im Bild, aber auf alle Fälle werden die cdrtools nicht mehr gepflegt und wohl auch irgend wann mal verschwinden. cdrkit ist oder wird der Nachfolger. Wenn du keine Probleme hast, solltest du auf jeden Fall cdrkit benutzen.

Beides zusammen geht leider nicht, ent oder weder.

----------

## zyko

 *Quote:*   

> Also cdrkit löst die cdrtools ab, weil die Probleme mit dem Herrn Schilling, seine Einstellung zur GPL usw. eine Koexistenz mit dem aktuellen Kernel nicht mehr möglich gemacht haben.

 

Naja, cdrtools wird unter der CDDL veröffentlicht, also einer freien Lizenz, die aber auch eine kommerzielle Nutzung in weiterem Umfang erlaubt als die GPL. Dass die "Koexistenz mit dem aktuellen Kernel" unmöglich ist, kann ich absolut nicht nachvollziehen.

Der Konflikt um cdrtools ist eher dadurch zu erklären, dass einige Individuen mit stark eingeschränkter kommunikativer Kompetenz (Jörg Schilling und ein paar Debian-Developer) aufeinandergeprallt sind und ein massives Flamewar-Fiasko ausgelöst haben  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Über die aktuelle Funktionalität bin ich nicht im Bild, aber auf alle Fälle werden die cdrtools nicht mehr gepflegt und wohl auch irgend wann mal verschwinden.

 

Das ist Auslegungssache: Jörg Schilling behauptet, cdrkit sei tot und schon seit x Jahren nicht mehr gepflegt worden. Die Jungs von cdrkit behaupten, cdrtools sei tot und schon seit x Jahren nicht mehr gepflegt worden. Tatsächlich werden beide Versionen noch gepflegt... Die Trolls auf beiden Seiten tragen ihren Flamewar via gezielter Desinformation auf dem Rücken der Community aus.

Wie dem auch sei, der Konflikt cdrkit vs cdrtools hat nichts mit technischen Meriten oder lizenzrechtlichen Problemen zu tun. Lasst euch nicht in den Kindergarten von Jörg Schilling und den Debiantrolls reinziehen!

----------

## Klaus Meier

Die Koexistenz mit dem Kernel ist nicht aus lizenzrechtlichen Gründen unmöglich sondern aus den von dir angesprochenen kommunikativen. Z.B. sagte Herr Schilling, das die GPL ungültig sei und man sich da sowieso nicht dran halten muss. Dass meinte ich mit der GPL. Klar, dass man sich mit solchen Aussagen nicht unbedingt Freunde schafft.

Ich habe mich einige Male mit ihm unterhalten, fachlich nachvollziehbar, was er gesagt hat, aber das alleine reicht nicht.

----------

## cryptosteve

Schade, dass der User da mal wieder den kürzeren zieht ... unterm Strich leiden wohl beide Zweige darunter.

----------

## zyko

Eine langfristige Koexistenz auf kommunikativer Ebene könnte ich mir mit Jörg Schilling auch nicht vorstellen   :Laughing: 

Es ist schon seltsam, dass in der Open-Source-Welt so viele technisch hochkompetente Developer arbeiten, die aber charakterlich unausstehlich sind  :Wink:  Jörg Schilling ist sicher einer der exzentrischsten Zeitgenossen aller Zeiten. Linus, RMS, Theo De Raadt uvm. sind auch häufig hart am Limit...

----------

## kriz

Den schoenen, hoch intelligenten, sozial kompetenten und musikalisch talentierten Menschen gibt es nur in Hollywood oder von der Genbank  :Wink: 

----------

## cryptosteve

Ich habe viele Diskussionen und Argumente von und mit Jörg Schilling gelesen und versucht, das eigentlich Problem zu verstehen. Mich interessieren diese lizenztechnischen Geschichten nicht so sehr, als das ich da mit all meiner Zeit und Kraft einsteigen würde.

Aber ich kann seine Kritiker verstehen, wenn sie seinen Diskusssionsstil irgendwann satt haben. Zu schade auch, dass er in Punkte cdrecord das größtmögliche Wissen auf sich vereint und ihm da keiner auch nur annähernd das Wasser reichen kann.

Gott sei Dank sind Silberlinge (CDs, DVDs, wie auch immer) auf dem absteigenden Ast - für viele Dinge lassen sich mittlerweile USB-Sticks und SD-Karten nehmen ...

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *zyko wrote:*   

> Eine langfristige Koexistenz auf kommunikativer Ebene könnte ich mir mit Jörg Schilling auch nicht vorstellen  
> 
> Es ist schon seltsam, dass in der Open-Source-Welt so viele technisch hochkompetente Developer arbeiten, die aber charakterlich unausstehlich sind  Jörg Schilling ist sicher einer der exzentrischsten Zeitgenossen aller Zeiten. Linus, RMS, Theo De Raadt uvm. sind auch häufig hart am Limit...

 

Ich denke, das liegt daran, dass das menschliche Gehirn nur eine begrenzte Kapazität hat. Extreme Leistungen in bestimmten Bereichen funktionieren nur durch Defizite in anderen. Schau dir doch die Schachweltmeister an, Bobby Fischer im speziellen. Oder so Professoren, wenn es nicht um ihr Fach geht, dann sind sie im allgemeinen recht unterbelichtet.

----------

## Jean-Paul

Ja, es gibt Leute die können aus dem Stand ein Betriebssystem programmieren, sind aber unfähig sich selbst ein Hotelzimmer zu buchen. Ich glaube, die müssen irgendwie so sein, sonst geht das alles gar nicht. 

Zum Thema: ich verwende die orriginalen cdrtools, weil cdrkit für mich eine einzige Katastrophe ist. Das einzige Programm / Script mit dem ich (mit cdrkit) brennen kann ist burn-cd. Alle Anderen finden entweder das Laufwerk nicht, brennen nicht oder hängen einfach sich auf. 

Zum Glück habe ich nicht viel zu brennen, aber wenn ich was brennen will muss es funktionieren und ich will sicher sein dass die Daten auch wirklich auf CD sind.

Ich versuche nach Möglichkeit GPL-Software zu nutzen, beim nvidia-Treiber und cdrtools ist dies nicht möglich und da habe ich auch bei beiden kein Problem.

Jean-Paul

----------

## Klaus Meier

Bin da gerade etwas platt. Hab mal nachgesehen, bei mir sind die cdrtools drauf. Hatte die auch aktiv gesetzt, also mal weg damit und cdrkit als USE-Flag gesetzt. Effekt? Keiner. Scheint unter Gnome keinen Effekt zu haben. Setzt wohl alles noch auf die cdrtools, von denen ich dachte, die sind out. Ok, Brasero hat da so ein Flag libburn, was ist das denn schon wieder? Noch was anderes?

Totgesagte leben länger. Besonders wenn ich sehe, dass da hinter den cdrtools ein alpha steht.

----------

## mv

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Bin da gerade etwas platt. Hab mal nachgesehen, bei mir sind die cdrtools drauf. Hatte die auch aktiv gesetzt, also mal weg damit

 

Das halte ich für eine schlechte Idee. Von dem Lizenz-Gezerre mal abgesehen (das mir reichlich egal ist, und über das ich nicht diskutieren will) war der Hauptstreitpunkt, dass die cdrtools mit root-Rechten gestartet werden müssen, weil sich sonst einige Kommandos nicht absetzen lassen und außerdem bestimmte Timingprobleme auftreten können (die Kernel-Entwickler waren wohl nicht bereit, für Jörg da gewisse Ausnahmen zuzulassen, die Details habe ich aber nicht verfolgt). Meines Wissens hat cdrkit diese Kommandos einfach entfernt, was zwar bei vielen Brennern keinen sichtbaren Schaden bewirkt, aber möglicherweise können auf dem gebrannten Medium dann doch unnötige Gaps sein u.ä. - also mir ist da ein bestmögliches Brennergebnis lieber als etwas, das nur aufgrund von Fehlerkorrektur funktioniert.

 *Quote:*   

> Setzt wohl alles noch auf die cdrtools, von denen ich dachte, die sind out.

 

Weshalb sollten sie das sein? Jörg Schilling entwickelt sie doch ständig weiter. Dass das andere Distributionen ignorieren, ist zwar traurig, aber das hat doch nichts mit "out" zu tun.

 *Quote:*   

> Besonders wenn ich sehe, dass da hinter den cdrtools ein alpha steht.

 

Das ist eine von Jörgs Eigenarten, die Versionen immer als alpha oder beta zu bezeichnen: Das was andere Leute unter "alpha" oder "beta" verstehen heißt für ihn: Nicht released.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ok, war ein Thema, was irgendwann mal hochgekocht wurde und wo ich einige Zeit nicht mehr dran war. Habe jetzt festgestellt: Es werden unter Gnome immer die cdrtools installiert. Die Flags cdrkit und cdrtools interessieren nicht. Und ja, du musst den Benutzer zur Gruppe cdrw hinzufügen, sonst geht es nicht. Dann geht es auch ohne root.

Na und ich dachte bis gestern, ich hätte cdrkit bei mir drauf, weil es doch aktuell ist... Ich glaube,ich muss Jörg mal wieder kontakten. Welch überraschende Wendung. Hatte echt gedacht, die Sachen vom Jörg sind Vergangenheit.

Edit: Gerade getestet: Unter KDE auch egal. Die Flags sind bei Gentoo irrelevant.Last edited by Klaus Meier on Thu Dec 31, 2009 12:57 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## cryptosteve

 *mv wrote:*   

> Weshalb sollten sie das sein? Jörg Schilling entwickelt sie doch ständig weiter. Dass das andere Distributionen ignorieren, ist zwar traurig, aber das hat doch nichts mit "out" zu tun.

 

Ich halte das ehrlich gesagt für einen ganz massiven Vorteil von Gentoo bzw. dessen Paketdesign, das solche Sachen hier möglich sind. Ich nehme jedenfalls lieber Schillings Original inkl. seiner Vorteile, anstatt auf den schlecht (gar nicht mehr?) gepflegten Fork zurückzugreifen.

Zumal Schillings Original nicht unfrei, sondern allenfalls 'anders' ist.

----------

## mv

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Hatte echt gedacht, die Sachen vom Jörg sind Vergangenheit.

 

flameyes hat kürzlich sys-apps/count und sys-apps/sdd zum Löschen maskiert, weil sie nicht up-to-date sind. Ich habe allerdings nicht überprüft, ob das am Upstream liegt oder nur daran, dass diese Projekte in Gentoo keinen Maintainer haben. Für flameyes ist jedenfalls Letzteres entscheidend.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Steve` wrote:*   

>  *mv wrote:*   Weshalb sollten sie das sein? Jörg Schilling entwickelt sie doch ständig weiter. Dass das andere Distributionen ignorieren, ist zwar traurig, aber das hat doch nichts mit "out" zu tun. 
> 
> Ich halte das ehrlich gesagt für einen ganz massiven Vorteil von Gentoo bzw. dessen Paketdesign, das solche Sachen hier möglich sind. Ich nehme jedenfalls lieber Schillings Original inkl. seiner Vorteile, anstatt auf den schlecht (gar nicht mehr?) gepflegten Fork zurückzugreifen.
> 
> Zumal Schillings Original nicht unfrei, sondern allenfalls 'anders' ist.

 

Sehe ich auch so, wenn ich sehe, was für Diskussionen es bei Ubuntu oder Debian gibt, ob man Mono oder Gimp standardmäßig installiert. Da bin ich echt froh, eine Distri zu haben, die genau das installiert, was ich will. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

----------

## cryptosteve

 *mv wrote:*   

> flameyes hat kürzlich sys-apps/count und sys-apps/sdd zum Löschen maskiert, weil sie nicht up-to-date sind. Ich habe allerdings nicht überprüft, ob das am Upstream liegt oder nur daran, dass diese Projekte in Gentoo keinen Maintainer haben. Für flameyes ist jedenfalls Letzteres entscheidend.

 

Zu recht, wie ich meine ... was hilft im Programm im tree, dass sich aktuell nicht mehr bauen läßt und um das sich offenbar auch niemand kümmern möchte?

 *Quote:*   

> # Diego E. Pettenò <flameeyes@gentoo.org> (29 Dec 2009)
> 
> #  on behalf of QA team
> 
> #
> ...

 

Vielleicht lerne ich ja irgendwann mal, wie man ebuilds schraubt und kümmere mich dann um solche Fälle.  :Smile: 

----------

## mv

 *Steve` wrote:*   

>  *mv wrote:*   flameyes hat kürzlich sys-apps/count und sys-apps/sdd zum Löschen maskiert, weil sie nicht up-to-date sind. Ich habe allerdings nicht überprüft, ob das am Upstream liegt oder nur daran, dass diese Projekte in Gentoo keinen Maintainer haben. Für flameyes ist jedenfalls Letzteres entscheidend. 
> 
> Zu recht, wie ich meine ... was hilft im Programm im tree, dass sich aktuell nicht mehr bauen läßt und um das sich offenbar auch niemand kümmern möchte

 

Das war nicht als Vorwurf gemeint. Ich hatte nur gemeint, dass möglicherweise ein normaler Bump das Problem gelöst hätte, dass aber zumindest von den Gentoo-Entwicklern wohl niemand bereit ist, das zu tun (und ich habe eben nicht überprüft, ob Jörg überhaupt eine neue Version released hat - die http-Adresse im Ebuild ist möglicherweise auch nicht die aktuelle).

Allerdings muss man generell bemerken, dass flameeyes aktuelle Löschwut schon bedenklich ist: Da soll jetzt z.B. dchroot weg, nur weil es ein Programm mit ähnlicher Funktionalität schon gibt - das einem aber pam aufs Auge drückt... Diese Diskussion wäre hier allerdings off-topic.

----------

